
Tata hit with $940M verdict for stealing Epic Systems’s software - geodel
http://www.americanbazaaronline.com/2016/04/15/tata-group-hit-940-million-trade-secrets-verdict-stealing-epic-systems-corp-s-software/
======
ChuckMcM
Ouch. Way back in the day I helped a small software company in LA that did
Dental Practice billing port their system from a DEC RT-11 base to MS-DOS.
What I found interesting was how much knowledge about how various insurers and
other agencies worked was in the software but not part of the generally
accepted knowledge base. Things like "you use this code for fillings if they
are on kids, but this other code for fillings on adults, unless you expect
them to become crowns in a couple of years, ..." That was the real crown
jewel, not the database of codes and procedures.

Sounds like Tata was caught trying to appropriate that kind of information.

------
miohtama
Open APIs, open source, anyone? Epic tries to prevent anybody to integrate or
upgrade their systems.

